# Drywall Scenerio



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a job where there are about 6 door openings that get wrapped continously inside/outside with wall paper. The openings get door jambs with no casings. The super wants us to C-Bead the openings so the wallpaper's outside corner doesn't look bad. The plans do not scope to finish out the door openings, and I am no wallpaper expert to even have thought about it beforehand. Like in any other job with no casing, we would flat them the edges and call it a day. The finish has already been done weeks prior, and I don't want to eat up some cost of finishing additional work. They agree the plans should of said something, but are wondering what we thought how the outside cornerers would get finished with the wall paper wrapping around it. The drywall is cut semi-flush with the edge of the metal studs. What do you think I should explain to them?


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

A detail like that would have been specced before hand, sounds like it is an after thought. It should be an extra, if you do a lot of work for the gc maybe you could cut him a good deal but it definitely should be paid for. If it was such a huge deal he would have mentioned it way before it was finished.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You should explain that casing is awesome. Especially in this situation


----------

